# PLow truck with Vbox salter available to sub in Dayton, Ohio....



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Truck with 10' plow and a vbox salter available to sub in the the Dayton Ohio area. South of Dayton is preferred......PM or email me.....thanks

[email protected]


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

bump.............................


----------

